# Can hvac companies do water heaters?



## Spuddy (Mar 1, 2015)

I was just curious. I had a plumber tell me that hvac contractors weren't qualified to do water heaters. Seems rudimentary compared to some of the things I've seen the hvac guys do where I work.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 2, 2015)

Maybe he meant licensed? A DIYer can do a water heater if wanted to.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 2, 2015)

welcome to the site. Why couldn't an Hvac company have a plumber on staff.


----------



## ThreeShips (Mar 2, 2015)

Where are you located? There are often companies with both specialties - where technicians are experienced, certified, professional. Ours is Newcomb & Co and they're more than qualified to do it all. Any chance you're in NC?


----------



## kok328 (Mar 2, 2015)

HCAV companies are classified as Mechanical Contractors which provides one stop shopping. HVAC plumbing electrical pipe fitting and some construction in terms of invasive installation and repair. Each technician will have licensed certification in their specialty some with multiple certs


----------

